# Women seeks revenge on 13yr-old by shopping her face in a bestiality shot



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

http://blogs.app.com/saywhat/2010/0...estiality-fliers-with-teens-face-for-revenge/



> Danette Stark admitted to police that she made about 30 fliers showing a naked female digitally enhanced with the face of the teen in a sex act with a dog to retaliate against the girl for â€œperceived wrongsâ€ against her, Deseret News reports.


She is 37, by the way.



> Surveillance tapes showed Stark going into the girlâ€™s bathroom, police said.


o.o....


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 25, 2010)

Huh.........I'm not really sure what to say here.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Huh.........I'm not really sure what to say here.


 
usual responses to this sort of thing are "wtf" and "lol" 

I don't know if there is really more to say than that.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 25, 2010)

furries


----------



## Viva (Jun 25, 2010)

hmm.  well then. lol


----------



## Thatch (Jun 25, 2010)

Haha, wow. Revenge on a preteen. AND got caught for something like that. That woman shouldn't have lived to reach the age she has, it's somehow unfair to other people.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 25, 2010)

She probably called her something mean on Facebook


----------



## Adelin (Jun 25, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Haha, wow. Revenge on a preteen. AND got caught for something like that. That woman shouldn't have lived to reach the age she has, it's somehow unfair to other people.


 
I'm more worried about the teenage girl here. ;C The poor thing must have been so upset when the woman scattered the fliers throughout her school.....


----------



## Jelly (Jun 25, 2010)

is it weird that i can see more than a few people from fa doing this


----------



## Thatch (Jun 25, 2010)

Jelly said:


> is it weird that i can see more than a few people from fa doing this


 
No...



No.

There needs to be a "smilie" for a grown man crying.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

This story just made me lol.  That 37-year old woman has some serious issues.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 25, 2010)

smart women. shouldn't have gotten caught.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 25, 2010)

People now are just... wow.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 25, 2010)

Shows you just how messed up some people can be.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

That's classic


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 25, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Shows you just how messed up some people can be.


 
No no, we have FA for that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 25, 2010)

bah, Furs on FA do that all the time :V


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 25, 2010)

Karma's a bitch sometimes.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

I just noticed the typo in the title


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I just noticed the typo in the title


 
*woman

???


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I just noticed the typo in the title


 Since you pointed that out, I just noticed it too.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, if you don't tell me...

I guess I'll never know.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Well, if you don't tell me...
> 
> I guess I'll never know.





Ricky said:


> *woman
> 
> ???


.


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

This reminds me of the mom who trolled her sons ex on myspace and he ended up committing suicide


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Ah, ok...  So it _was_ that.

Subtle.



Akro said:


> This reminds me of the mom who trolled her sons ex on myspace and he ended up committing suicide


 
Haha, WIN


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 25, 2010)

Ah when plans backfire on older people trying to get back at the youngins.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 25, 2010)

That lady must be butthurt.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 25, 2010)

What a horrible thing to do to that 13 year old girl!  I'm curious as to what "alleged wrongs" she actually did to the woman.  Not like it matters.  What she did is still really messed up.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Karma's a bitch sometimes.


 I'd assume it was a MALE dog, not female.
http://instantrimshot.com/


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, joy. 

This woman was probably told that the girl was doing her wrong.

"Just look at what she's doing.

You are pathetic, old lady, and this girl knows it.

Photoshop her face onto a girl FUCKING DOGS. FUCKING DOGS, YES? DO IT YOU CUNT. ITS THE ONLY WAY TO STOP HER.

IF YOU DON'T DO IT, YOU WILL LOSE RESPECT. EVERYONE WILL KILL YOU AND BRING YOU BACK TO KILL YOU MORE."


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 25, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> She probably called her something mean on Facebook


 
This.

Or on MySpace.  Or maybe Twitter.  Or whatever the fuck a demented 37 year old woman posts on.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 25, 2010)

Heh, that was a pretty funny read.

Some people seem so fuckin' stupid to me.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 13, 2010)

Bestiality is fun!


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Bestiality is fun!


I really hope you're joking.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 13, 2010)

Prescription for pills to stop the crazy, which are skipped anyway: $10 deductible.

Photoshop software used to shoop a 13-year-old girl's face onto a bestiality photograph: $650, or phree.

Printer and paper to make fliers embarrassing said girl for perceived wrongs: $45.

Having to register as a sex offender in Utah because you stupidly got caught: Priceless.


----------



## Willow (Jul 13, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Bestiality is fun!


 Go jump off a cliff on fire into a pool of gasoline

It sure is


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Go jump off a cliff on fire into a pool of gasoline
> 
> It sure is


Haha.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow.  Psychobitch much?


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Wow. Psychobitch much?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 13, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> bah, Furs on FA do that all the time :V


 
The victims like it though.
And they also pay for it.


----------



## Trance (Jul 13, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Bestiality is fun!


 
He's not joking...  He confessed to bestiality on the Confessions Thread.


----------



## Don (Jul 13, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> He's not joking...  He confessed to bestiality on the Confessions Thread.


 
Brb going to get my bayonet.


----------



## FistofFenris (Jul 19, 2010)

Photoshop: Social duct tape.


----------



## FoxBody (Jul 19, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> She probably called her something mean on Facebook


 
Nah, she just didn't fertilize her crops. :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 19, 2010)

So nobody else wants to see the picture?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> So nobody else wants to see the picture?



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_q5nS4OXOc64/SDSzVOO18wI/AAAAAAAAAZk/IR-6DV0j0DM/s400/angry+face.jpg

>:C


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_q5nS4OXOc64/SDSzVOO18wI/AAAAAAAAAZk/IR-6DV0j0DM/s400/angry+face.jpg
> 
> >:C


 
That's hot *fapfapfap*


----------



## Melkor (Jul 19, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I really hope you're joking.


 
Do you have a problem with it?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

At least that lady got creative instead of just murdering a bitch.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 19, 2010)

successful necro is successful?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> successful necro is successful?


 Oh shit. I didn't even notice.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 19, 2010)

That's just so fucking sad, not even furries go that low


----------



## Sharpguard (Jul 19, 2010)

mmm, bestiality


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 20, 2010)

One week is a necro?

It's still amazing how close insanity and stupidity are to each other.


----------



## FistofFenris (Jul 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> At least that lady got creative instead of just murdering a bitch.


 I dunno, murdering a girl almost a third of your age might actually have been less embarrassing in the end.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> One week is a necro?


 
In relation to the amount of content added?  Quite possibly.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 20, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> smart women. shouldn't have gotten caught.




No, a smart woman would have thought a better, more legal way to get back at the teen...or just not get her panties in a twist over something a 13yo did. I think the most telling thing is that the 37yo actually went and found a beastiality photo to edit. Maybe the teen found out about the woman's fetish, and that was her retaliation. Of course, beastality is illegal in most countries.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 20, 2010)

Regardless of what the girl did,if anything, she is only 13! And that lady is 37...

There is no way to say that isn't mean and unnecessary. D:


----------

